# Favorite Lugosi Dracula?



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm going to be in the market for a 1/6 to 1/8 scale Bela Lugosi Dracula (full figure) and I was wondering if anyone would care to suggest their favorites?
Thanks
Ben


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

septimuspretori said:


> I'm going to be in the market for a 1/6 to 1/8 scale Bela Lugosi Dracula (full figure) and I was wondering if anyone would care to suggest their favorites?
> Thanks
> Ben


Ben three that come into mind that are personal favs of mine.Billiken Lugosi Dracula based off the A/C meet Frankenstein,Janus Lugosi Dracula sculpted by Mike Hill and the Monsters in Motion Aurora Tribute Boxart Lugosi as Dracula by Yagher.But the Billiken and Janus one hard to come by these days.But the MIM is still available along with the others in the series.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Ben me lad, I recommend you wait a few months 'til Moebius comes out with their Bela Lugosi as Dracula styrene...it will be worth the wait...


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a 1/4 scale vinyl Lagosi Dracula by Tony Mcvey (I think), if anyone's interested. Incredible likeness, BIG.
Bruce


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

deadmanincfan said:


> Ben me lad, I recommend you wait a few months 'til Moebius comes out with their Bela Lugosi as Dracula styrene...it will be worth the wait...


I agree James. From all reports it's a killer sculpt and well worth waiting for. 
If you're after the larger scale kits then Dans advice is spot on. Bruces kit would be a must have for a lot of Lugosi fans too. Though I haven't seen the kit I'd imagine it'd be a good one. Tony's a fantastic sculptor!

Chris.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

I will say the Moebius kits (they have two planned) looks super. They should be a cut above the lackluster Frankenstein and Mummy kits.

I have the MiM Aurora box art tribute kit... its super. Heck buy them all! Its Lugosi AND Dracula so its WIN WIN.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

i Also love the Mike Hill Janus kit, but it's hard to find one for a decent price, i also have the MIM tribute kit and it is quite excellent!.. Jeff Yagher sculpted it and he hit the nail on the head with it.


----------



## Alex Lopez (Oct 6, 2009)

I think Alex Lopez verssion is the best,,,, I´m just jocking ;D


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

I'd have to go with the Janus/Hill sculpt.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Alex Lopez said:


> I think Alex Lopez verssion is the best,,,, I´m just jocking ;D


I think I agree with you!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I have to go with the Janus. The look is intense, and the vest is ribbed and the medalion is in place.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I am inclined to say, if you don't mind waiting, to wait for the Moebius Dracula that looks to be excellent. I did the MIM Yagher box art and was very pleased with it. It is big and a massive amount of resin. I pinned him to the base with plastruct rod so I can remove him when transporting it. Here is a pic to make a judgement from. Not the greatest build but a great rendition of Legosi as Dracula.










Bob K.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I've been bidding on a Janus Dracula and when the price went over $200 bucks for one in an open box I just quit...I'm not going to do that. However, if anyone else here is willing you can find it here-

http://cgi.ebay.com/JANUS-Bela-Lugo...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b893d3b0

I think I'm just going to buy the Yagher sculpt from MIM...I really like that one. I'm still anxious to see what the Moebius DELUXE Dracula with the female victim looks like, too.

Ben


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

septimuspretori said:


> I've been bidding on a Janus Dracula and when the price went over $200 bucks for one in an open box I just quit...I'm not going to do that. However, if anyone else here is willing you can find it here-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JANUS-Bela-Lugosi-Dracula-1-6-Vinyl-Model-Kit-MIB-/140535649200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b893d3b0
> 
> ...


Wow!! I'll tell you right now.....anyone want to buy a vinyl one sealed for $200 contact me right away!! Unreal!!


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott J said:


> Wow!! I'll tell you right now.....anyone want to buy a vinyl one sealed for $200 contact me right away!! Unreal!!


LOL..yeah that's what I thought...$200 for an open box of anything sounded a little steep to me. 

Ben


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

septimuspretori said:


> LOL..yeah that's what I thought...$200 for an open box of anything sounded a little steep to me.
> 
> Ben


This thing retailed for $70 if I'm not mistaken. I have built one and it's a pain in the ass. That being said I thought it was a nice alternative to the more expensive one at the time (which as an elitist I have also). The vinyl one then started to sell in the $100 to $125 range which I thought was still reasonable. This price seems a little inflated to me but as with anything it's worth whatever someone is willing to pay. I couldn't believe it when I read Ben's post about it going over $200.00. I'm still in shock.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott...I sent you an e-mail on this subject. I'd like to possibly buy one from you if possible.
Thanks
Ben


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

septimuspretori said:


> Scott...I sent you an e-mail on this subject. I'd like to possibly buy one from you if possible.
> Thanks
> Ben


You should have a return email.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:

cool, bro...thanks

Ben


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I am FAR from impartial on this, but this is one of my FAVORITE painter's (Bernd Slominski) builds of one of my FAVORITE sculptor's (Ray Santoleri) replacement heads on one of my FAVORITE Aurora kits. And the good news is it is $35 SHIPPED including a bagged plastic kit. :thumbsup: You can email me at [email protected] for more info. BTW, I agree, the Moebius kit is destined to be a classic AND a real value for the price!
Tom


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

septimuspretori said:


> I've been bidding on a Janus Dracula and when the price went over $200 bucks for one in an open box I just quit...I'm not going to do that. However, if anyone else here is willing you can find it here-
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/JANUS-Bela-Lugo...200?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20b893d3b0
> 
> ...


Well you can buy at least 4 of the Moebius Dracs for the price of one Janus! I am guessing the stand alone will be about $30-35 and the deluxe with victim maybe pushing $50. I have heard the deluxe will be 2-3 months behind the stand alone kit though. I hope I can hold off, as far as things to build in my shop that would be no problem!

Bob K.


----------



## FLKitbuilder (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow, the Janus vinyl Dracula is going for over $200! What's the Dracula and Bride kit going for now then? 
I have all three so I'm curious.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The MiM Tribute kit is VERY nice. I have one (and the Phantom of the Opera) and I think most people would be very pleased with the model. From the work I did with the Phantom he seemed to go together VERY well. The bases in both kits seem like they take some care to get the walls and bottom parts aligned right, but nothing that is particularly difficult. I may replace some of the wrought iron stuff in Dracula with metal. Also, if you are not a big resin modeller, the kit seems good for a beginner the way the parts are engineered and cast.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

djnick66 said:


> The MiM Tribute kit is VERY nice. I have one (and the Phantom of the Opera) and I think most people would be very pleased with the model. From the work I did with the Phantom he seemed to go together VERY well. The bases in both kits seem like they take some care to get the walls and bottom parts aligned right, but nothing that is particularly difficult. I may replace some of the wrought iron stuff in Dracula with metal. Also, if you are not a big resin modeller, the kit seems good for a beginner the way the parts are engineered and cast.


I did both of these DJ and took them to the Fest last year. I got a merit award for the Phantom and then got a first place for it at Jaxcon in February. I will say though that on both I had to do some significant work on the wall and door. I believe it was you who suggested for the Phantom I fix my concave door by immersing it in hot water and bending it flat which worked fine. I did a fair amount of grinding on the walls of both to get them to fit reasonably well and a lot of grinding the window frame grooves on Dracula to get the wrought iron frame to fit into place. However once I did that epoxying it all together wasn't too bad. I now have Dr. Jekyll as well and wouldn't mind possibly picking up a couple of the others.

Bob K.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Something VERY strange is going on with the bidding on that kit. Now it's back down to $102.50. Then check the bid history. The same guy bid 102.50 a bunch of times?? WTF??? 

SJ


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott J said:


> Something VERY strange is going on with the bidding on that kit. Now it's back down to $102.50. Then check the bid history. The same guy bid 102.50 a bunch of times?? WTF???
> 
> SJ


Very strange indeed. The person who was also bidding and eventually ahead with a final bid of 250 bucks all of a not so sudden decided to retract his bid! He did it with the excuse "entered wrong amount" and I get the following info Bid: Apr-18-11 20:45:56 PDT
Retracted: Apr-19-11 06:50:05 PDT
This person and I bid back and forth from 80 bucks to 200 bucks. There is NO WAY he entered the wrong amount because we were jumping up at 20-30 dollar intervals or so. This is a clear cut case of having the price driven up. I am sure I am not the only one to find it strange that only when I stopped counter-bidding with him did he discover he had "entered the wrong amount" even though a few hours earlier he drove the price of the item to 150, and then a bit later to 200. What a crock of crap.
The multiple $102 you are seeing are my bids. They weren't like that before...they progressively got higher as I was bidding against this other person, but since he retracted, his bids are gone and all mine are replaced with my last highest bid before he outbid me the first time. 
Right at this moment, I have the highest bid 102.50. I don't want it...not from this butt-burglar. I am convinced he had a helper driving up the price...given the way things went down nothing else makes sense. I'll buy this at $102 if I have to, but hopefully somebody will outbid me and I'll be out from under this crook. I don't want him getting 2 cents of my money.
Ben


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

This is one of the things ebay did that I don't agree with. You can't see who you're bidding against. I can tell you for a fact that old Larry Burbrige of Mojoresin has had winning bids on his items that are personal friends of his. Now you KNOW he's just using them to drive the price up. Scum bag indeed. Let me know how it turns out Ben. 

SJ


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

I find that the trick for bidding on ebay is to decide absolutely the maximum amount you're going to pay for something then only bid once.

Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but you never pay more than you are willing to.

The same items come up time and time again, patience always prevails.

~RK~


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Roy Kirchoff said:


> I find that the trick for bidding on ebay is to decide absolutely the maximum amount you're going to pay for something then only bid once.
> 
> Sometimes you win, sometimes you lose, but you never pay more than you are willing to.
> 
> ...


True True:thumbsup:


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott J said:


> This is one of the things ebay did that I don't agree with. You can't see who you're bidding against. I can tell you for a fact that old Larry Burbrige of Mojoresin has had winning bids on his items that are personal friends of his. Now you KNOW he's just using them to drive the price up. Scum bag indeed. Let me know how it turns out Ben.
> 
> SJ


Thanks Scott. I'm still ahead but still keeping my fingers crossed that someone else outbids me. I don't trust this guy as far as I can throw a him. 
Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

wolfman66 said:


> True True:thumbsup:


Yeah, I agree, guys. I never should have taken the bait, but either way it will turn out ok. I'll either end up paying a much lower price for it, or someone will outbid my current bid and I'll be out from under it all together. When I was playing around in the 200's I was really stretching my price limits. I actually thought the model might be worth that. Before I make this mistake again, I'll definitely consult you guys. Heck, I should have thought to do so in the first place.
Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

To answer the original question, the Janus deluxe kit with the Bride is the hands-down winner. But man, it was expensive when it was new, so on eBay it's crazy.

Still, it's a great sculpt, and it's Bela at the right age for the 1931 Dracula. The vinyl version is well worth the $102 if you get it.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I just found out something I didn't realize. Since my original highest bid on this was $207 I can't be outbid on it until it goes over that....and someone just bid 200 bucks on it....again, all of a sudden. I have no one to blame but myself for this...I should have never went that high in the first place. Now that nice comfy 102 bucks is 200 bucks again for an OPENED Janus Dracula. I can definitely see myself dumping my ebay account after this, as it is apparent that I have no talent for buying at auctions...LOL. From now on it's trusted sellers that we all use like MIM, DD, and Model Mansion for me.
Ben the poorer but wiser


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

It's not too late to cancell your bid....You Too can say you entered the wrong ammount...for all you know he could be watching this thread right now...and knows when to stop Shill bidding against you... It's the same bidder....
Mcdee


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

The only way I can cancel my bid is if HE agrees to it...that's ebay policy. And let's face it..he isn't going to do that. I fell for this hook, line and sinker. I blame no one but myself. I've made up my mind it's my last ebay auction buy. After he's paid I'll close my account and stick to trusted sites like I mentioned earlier. Hey, if each and every lesson I ever learned cost $207 bucks a piece, I'd be way ahead in life.

Ben


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

septimuspretori said:


> The only way I can cancel my bid is if HE agrees to it...that's ebay policy. And let's face it..he isn't going to do that. I fell for this hook, line and sinker.Ben


Ben you can still retract or cancel the bids yourself that you placed on this janus kit.Just read what just pulled up below.


As a general rule, you can't retract or cancel a bid. Once you place a bid, you agree to pay for the item if you're the winning bidder. However, honest mistakes sometimes occur. 
If you want to retract a bid:

Review the conditions and time restrictions for canceling a bid.

If you feel you have a valid reason for canceling a bid, fill out the *Bid Retractions* form.

If you want to cancel a Best Offer, use the *Best Offer Cancellation *form.


If you won an item and you no longer want to buy it, you need to contact the seller.

A bid on eBay is considered a contract, and you're obligated to purchase the item. Read about changing your mind about an item.
*Under what conditions can I retract a bid?*

Whether you can retract a bid depends on the circumstances and timing of the bid. You can retract a bid for the following reasons:

*You accidentally entered the wrong bid amount due to a typographical error.* For example, you bid $99.50 instead of $9.95. If this happens, you need to reenter the correct bid amount right away. Changing your mind does not qualify as accidentally entering a wrong bid amount. 

*The item's description changed significantly after you entered your last bid.* For example, the seller updated details about the item's features or condition.

*You can't reach the seller by telephone or email.*

*How long do I have to retract a bid?*

If you meet any of the above conditions, consult the following table to determine if you meet the time restrictions for retracting the bid.
Time restrictions for retracting a bid
*Auction ending time*
*Retraction allowed?*
*Result*
Listing ends in more than 12 hours
Yes

When you retract the bid, we remove all bids you placed on the item. If you are correcting a bidding error, you must bid again.
Listing ends in less than 12 hours
Yes, but only if you retract the bid within one hour of placing it
When you retract the bid, we remove only your most recent bid. Bids you placed prior to the last 12 hours of the listing are not removed.


*What if I can’t retract a bid?*

If you can't retract a bid, you can contact the seller to request that your bid be canceled. The decision to cancel a bid is up to the seller.

*The fine print*

Please remember that every bid is binding, unless the item is listed in a category covered by the non-binding bid policy or the sale is prohibited by law or by our User Agreement. Bidding on multiple identical items should be done only if you intend to buy all of the items. 
Your bids affect how other users bid for an item and the item's final selling price. We carefully investigate all bid retractions to determine whether they are appropriate and conform to the rules for buyers. Abuse of bid retractions can result in the suspension of your account.
Bids retracted within the last 24 hours of a listing can be viewed as an example of shill bidding, which is a serious violation of eBay policy.
You cannot retract a purchase made through a Buy It Now listing. Once you confirm your purchase, you are obligated to pay the seller.


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

Ben, I would definitely retract the bid. You know you're covered on the kit either way. The worst that could happen is he'll leave a negative feedback and I dont' even think he can. Ebay may give you a slap on the wrist but they're too greedy to ban you or anything. Personally if I had to eat a negative feedback for $200 I would do it. 

Scott


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I did report the shill bidding to ebay. I'm trying to retract this bid as well.
Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

According to ebay, the only way I can retract this now is if the buyer allows it. I'm just going to suck this up, I guess. Ebay sent me a separate e-mail to let me know they are investigating the shill bidding. That may go somewhere...who knows. I'm sure pretty much everyone here has been burnt at some time or another...and I appreciate the empathy more than you know. But, as I have said, the fact that _I'M_ in this fix is _MY_ fault. I shouldn't have bid so high and put myself in the position to be jerked around. They may have burned me, but I gave him the matches. Just beware of this guy because he doesn't play honest.

Ben


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Well the sellers name is appropriate, "Communaldungpile!" I would say that a bid retraction would be fully legal in this case based on the fairly certain fact you were goaded into going that high to begin with by a bidder who then dropped his bid claiming he made an error in the amount. But as you said, the bid increases were logical and the guy certainly seemed to know exactly what he was doing. I would write an immediate letter to eBay listing the reasons you are retracting your bid and the very good possibility you were jerked around twice by fake bidders. I think your case is almost non-refutable. I was once taken by a guy on eBay who never sent the $85 set of Star Trek DVDs I payed for. I've found eBay and Paypal really don't offer much insurance against people like that.

Bob K.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

shill bidding is clearly the situation here...
Mcdee


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm telling you.......don't pay. If he give you negative feedback you can reply with "Seller shilled bid to get highest price. Beware!!" I would also let him know that's what you will do if he leaves you negative feedback. I bet he backs down. If not like I said.......one negative feedback isn't the end of the world.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Scott J said:


> I'm telling you.......don't pay. If he give you negative feedback you can reply with "Seller shilled bid to get highest price. Beware!!" I would also let him know that's what you will do if he leaves you negative feedback. I bet he backs down. If not like I said.......one negative feedback isn't the end of the world.


I agree with Scott as this guy or gal whoever it is is just jacking the price way up there on this kit and IMOP the more desirable one is the resin version of the janus kit and that one can see going high.But a little info on this vinyl janus dracula.In one year scored two of them one built for 125.00 and one unbuilt for 150.00 both on buy now's.But the key to it is timing and patience and if you have those two in this kinda of hobby of ours.Then you will score alot of great kits at reasonable price's:thumbsup:.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

septimuspretori said:


> The only way I can cancel my bid is if HE agrees to it...that's ebay policy. And let's face it..he isn't going to do that. I fell for this hook, line and sinker. I blame no one but myself. I've made up my mind it's my last ebay auction buy. After he's paid I'll close my account and stick to trusted sites like I mentioned earlier. Hey, if each and every lesson I ever learned cost $207 bucks a piece, I'd be way ahead in life.
> 
> Ben


I cancelled a bid and I could do it myself. Ebay sends you a nastygram warning you that its bad form and that if you do it a lot they can give u a black mark on your account. But you can do it yourself without any fuss.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Also sellers can not give a buyer a negative feedback. They can file a non paying buyer report. But they cant do anything about feedback. I know because I have been stiffed as a seller and I cant blast the buyer under eBays recent rules.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm definitely going with the Moebius 1927 Broadway version, but the one with the 'victim' babe (too bad there's no picture of that one). As much as I'm not real happy with Monsters in Motion at the moment, I'll probably get it from them. I saw another one on evilBay, and the price was the same, but it's listed oddly and hard to locate there.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Ben
Cancel your bid. If the guy refuses to permit it, you still don't have to pay. I once refused to pay a seller who got lippy with me. If it's too inconvenient to do business with me then by all means I'll spare you the indignity of taking my money. He re-posted the item and left me a negative feedback. I did not feel the least bit guilty either. 

Live and learn, my friend.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

It looks like you were outbid - or at least the bidding as gone past your $207. For the record sellers can't give give negative feedback; a buyer is allowed three non-paying bidder strikes before ebay 'takes action'; ebay is never likely to take action, they're desperate to appease all the customers they can get; and you can cancel your bids until the last 12 hours- the 'form' to 'complete' just asks you to select one of three buttons to click on, you select 'entered wrong amount', and that's the end of it.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

There is a chance that this is over. I reported him to Ebay and sent him the following message-

*"I can't help but feel that there was some shill bidding going on here. Just thought you should know that I know, man."*

and this was his reply-

*I'm sorry you feel that way and I have know idea what your talking about, the moron who bid and bid and retracted his bid has been blocked by me, this is a very serious charge your implying. Look at my feedback and my items sold. I have a collection of toys and trains that I am getting rid of, simple as that!!!!! Please contact Ebay about the other bidders and find out for yourself. When someone bids on an item and cancels his bids it has to be approved by ebay and is usually the kiss of death for that item selling. This happened to me on HO scale item I was selling. Unfortunately for you, you know longer can see the others bidders id's and feedback. the current other bidding is an avid monster collector judging by what he's bought and sold. The other guy who canceled was a newbie with zero feedback. If there is anything I can to to help please let me know. BTW- there is a total of 37 people watching this auction at the moment and I have zero control of that. That is the most I have ever had watching an auction. I had know idea this kit was this interesting. I bought it in 2000 in Louisiana and never got around to it.

Thank you,
Mark*

However, I am now OUTBID on the model. As long as the current bidder doesn't pull out at the last minute, I'll be OK. I'll know in about 24 hours. I think the fact that so many of you guys are watching may have turned the tables here. Thank you!!!

Ben


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

Just to play devil's advocate here, you've been outbid on a model that I can easily see going for over $200. I really don't think anything weird was going on. Someone else with little eBay experience fell into the "let's see what the other guy bid" trap where they kept plugging in ten more dollars without thinking what they were doing. When they realized they were offering much more than they could afford, they backed out.

The lesson to be learned is don't bid more than you're willing to pay for something. You can get some great finds and great prices on eBay, but if it slips out of your hands for $2.00 more than your bid, don't be tempted to start a bidding war. The other guys' maximum bid could be $100 more than yours and you won't know until it's too late and you've paid too much.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

P.S. If the max bidder does back out, the seller will offer you a "second chance" to purchase it at your last (highest) bid. It's only an offer; you're not obliged to accept it.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> Just to play devil's advocate here, you've been outbid on a model that I can easily see going for over $200. I really don't think anything weird was going on. Someone else with little eBay experience fell into the "let's see what the other guy bid" trap where they kept plugging in ten more dollars without thinking what they were doing. When they realized they were offering much more than they could afford, they backed out.
> 
> The lesson to be learned is don't bid more than you're willing to pay for something. You can get some great finds and great prices on eBay, but if it slips out of your hands for $2.00 more than your bid, don't be tempted to start a bidding war. The other guys' maximum bid could be $100 more than yours and you won't know until it's too late and you've paid too much.


I have stated from the beginning that no one was more at fault than me. For the record, I have already apologized to the guy on the outside chance that I'm wrong, although I don't think I was. I am totally at fault for falling into a bidding war trap, though. And I'm very aware of it.
Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> P.S. If the max bidder does back out, the seller will offer you a "second chance" to purchase it at your last (highest) bid. It's only an offer; you're not obliged to accept it.


This simply did not happen when the first guy bailed out when he was the highest bidder. I had completely quit bidding-he was ahead-and when he bailed I was again shown as the highest bidder at $120....although I had bid as high as 207 with the first guy. Within hours, the price re-inflated back up to over 200. I got no second-chance at anything...I was simply shown as the highest bidder. Thank you for letting me know this...I will definitely be checking into it.
Ben


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

septimuspretori said:


> ...From now on it's trusted sellers that we all use like MIM...


If you consider Monsters In Motion a "trusted" seller, you've got bigger problems than bidding too much on EvilBay. :freak:


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> If you consider Monsters In Motion a "trusted" seller, you've got bigger problems than bidding too much on EvilBay. :freak:


Ben's just kind of easing back into the hobby, so unfortunately he doesn't know what a goodly number of us do about Motionless Monsters.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

I've only ordered from MIM 4-5 times and thus far have had no problems. Is there something else I need to know?
Ben

UPDATE: The second bidder who drove up the price of the Dracula model now owns it. That means I'm out from under it. I consider myself very lucky. Thanks for all of your help guys. 

Ben


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I've bought three times from MIM and haven't had any problems either. Two times it was for the MIM Yagher Aurora tribute kits and although the kits aren't perfect, they were quite good. The most recent was earlier this year when I picked up the Dr. Jekyll tribute kit. I know Ian had a bit of a problem concerning the small parts with the guys. One time a couple of years ago while ordering I talked to a guy about it on the phone and he was quite helpful. I wouldn't call three purchases over 4 years much to make a judgement call on but I was happy with all three of those. They do have some things no one else does have.

Bob K.


----------



## Tim Casey (Dec 4, 2004)

septimuspretori said:


> This simply did not happen when the first guy bailed out when he was the highest bidder. I had completely quit bidding-he was ahead-and when he bailed I was again shown as the highest bidder at $120....although I had bid as high as 207 with the first guy. Within hours, the price re-inflated back up to over 200. I got no second-chance at anything...I was simply shown as the highest bidder. Thank you for letting me know this...I will definitely be checking into it.
> Ben


You're right. I was thinking about what happens after the auction ends; that's when the seller can give you a second chance, which you can easily turn down.

I hope your eBay experiences improve. Like I said, if you're patient, you'll end up getting some good bargains.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Tim Casey said:


> You're right. I was thinking about what happens after the auction ends; that's when the seller can give you a second chance, which you can easily turn down.
> 
> I hope your eBay experiences improve. Like I said, if you're patient, you'll end up getting some good bargains.


I'm thinking I'll just stick with the "Buy It Now" stuff....I can't get in trouble that way.

Ben


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

is there something about MiM that I need to know before I send them money? I've already gotten burned by one modeling vendor, I'd really rather not add to the list.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

septimuspretori said:


> I've only ordered from MIM 4-5 times and thus far have had no problems. Is there something else I need to know?





Disco58 said:


> is there something about MiM that I need to know before I send them money? I've already gotten burned by one modeling vendor, I'd really rather not add to the list.


Some of their business practices are...questionable. Aside from knowingly selling recast products, they're notorious for taking online orders (and payment) for items they don't actually have in stock and making customers wait months (sometimes years) before delivering any product, and all but refusing to issue refunds when requested. There are some people who have never had any problems dealing with them, but I've heard enough horror stories (and had a couple of not-so-positive experiences) to make me take my business elsewhere unless they're the only source for an item I "must" have.


----------



## Roland (Feb 4, 1999)

septimuspretori said:


> I'm going to be in the market for a 1/6 to 1/8 scale Bela Lugosi Dracula (full figure) and I was wondering if anyone would care to suggest their favorites?
> Thanks
> Ben


There are some good ones out there. One of my favorites is Mike Hill's "Dracula" sculpt for Janus.


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Zombie -- I appreciate the heads up. I was looking at the 1927 Lugosi Dracula, but I guess I'll pick it up elsewhere.


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

You could just go directly through Frank at Moebus. One of the nicest guys I've ever met in the hobby. :thumbsup:

http://moebiusmodels.com/


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Facto2 said:


> You could just go directly through Frank at Moebus. One of the nicest guys I've ever met in the hobby. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://moebiusmodels.com/


What John said!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

Anyone know where I could get pics of the 1/4 scale Tony McVey piece Bruce was talking about? !/4 scale has to be what, 17 or 18 inches tall? Geez!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Disco58 said:


> Anyone know where I could get pics of the 1/4 scale Tony McVey piece Bruce was talking about? !/4 scale has to be what, 17 or 18 inches tall? Geez!


Here ya go
buildup was done by ali 3demon over at the clubhouse


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Here is another Lugosi sculpt put out by MIM years ago and sculpted by Pat Delaney


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I am having trouble getting through to cult of personality.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

apls said:


> I am having trouble getting through to cult of personality.


I had correspondence with the Colonel on Friday.

Ben


----------



## btbrush (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey Wolfman thanks for posting the picture.
Disco, Yeah, the figure itself is like 18 1/2" tall not including the "stairs". The torso and legs are glued together and the legs are filled with plaster. That's about as far as I got. The cape is not real great as it came in the kit. I'd replace it with t-shirt cloth dipped in Stiffy.
OT, how'd the show go? Want to meet in Cascade?
Bruce


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I sent an e mail to Cult of Personalty, got no response. I have from them in the past, I will try to email once more.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

apls said:


> I sent an e mail to Cult of Personalty, got no response. I have from them in the past, I will try to email once more.


Tom's at the Chiller show most likely so give it a few days so he can respond back to ya


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm really looking forward to the Moebius kit!!

Chris.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I cannot seem to get an answer on this. The Aurora Dracula replacement parts the Bwain No More showed, is the cape, and the arms a new sculpt as well? Maybe there is something wrong with my computer, but my emails must be getting through.


----------

